# Anyone know how to use the external sd as the primary?



## cmzeunges (Nov 3, 2012)

I was just wondering due to the limited capacity of our internal if this could be done? Apps2Sd and others don't seem to work. I recall reading a hack long time ago about making your phone see the external as the internal. My external is pretty much an internal card, I never take it out and it would be great to use it as such.


----------



## failrunner (Nov 27, 2012)

cmzeunges said:


> I was just wondering due to the limited capacity of our internal if this could be done? Apps2Sd and others don't seem to work. I recall reading a hack long time ago about making your phone see the external as the internal. My external is pretty much an internal card, I never take it out and it would be great to use it as such.


I wish!


----------



## Aglarond (Oct 27, 2012)

cmzeunges said:


> I was just wondering due to the limited capacity of our internal if this could be done? Apps2Sd and others don't seem to work. I recall reading a hack long time ago about making your phone see the external as the internal. My external is pretty much an internal card, I never take it out and it would be great to use it as such.


See this thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1889550

-mS


----------



## cmzeunges (Nov 3, 2012)

Aglarond said:


> See this thread.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1889550
> 
> -mS


will give it a go soon... man, I searched all kinds of crap.. I saw dir bind, but read somewhere it wouldn't work. After seeing the phone that you linked me to, it should work. Thanks again!


----------



## Normohl (Nov 25, 2012)

Can someone explain how to use this on the stellar. Not having much luck.


----------



## Aglarond (Oct 27, 2012)

I got it to work by exactly following the how-to on that site. Are you getting any errors?

-mS


----------



## sovereign73811 (Nov 15, 2012)

Be careful with that app. I've tried it with my Stellar and it worked well for a couple of days, until when the micro SD card got corrupted. It would constantly mount and unmount; in fact, one time my phone continuously tried to mount the card causing a massive battery drain (from 80 to 2 percent in less than an hour if my memory serves correctly).

Results: I had to buy a new microSD card and toss the old one out. I use this program instead of directoryBind: It's called GL 2 SD.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slf.ListglApp&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5zbGYuTGlzdGdsQXBwIl0

I'm assuming you want to play games on the phone right? I think I can give you a hand with that...as long as the game's initial download from Google Play is less than 1.9 GB. (Ex. Amazing Spider-Man has a 600+ MB file) A download past that size I cannot help you there (ex. Dark Knight Rises).


----------



## Aglarond (Oct 27, 2012)

sovereign73811 said:


> Be careful with that app. I've tried it with my Stellar and it worked well for a couple of days, until when the micro SD card got corrupted. It would constantly mount and unmount; in fact, one time my phone continuously tried to mount the card causing a massive battery drain (from 80 to 2 percent in less than an hour if my memory serves correctly).
> 
> Results: I had to buy a new microSD card and toss the old one out. I use this program instead of directoryBind: It's called GL 2 SD.
> 
> https://play.google....TGlzdGdsQXBwIl0


Nice find. I hadn't seen that one. As for the sd card, I've seen that happen a couple of times with people using directory bind with non-ext3 formatted sdcards. Might have nothing to do with your problem, but the symptoms were the same.

-mS


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

I've had limited success with Link2SD (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.buak.Link2SD) I say 'limited' as it doesn't move all the data to the external card, just the app, dalvik and lib files... external data stays in the internal SD, so if you like something that drops a lot of external data, like Google Currents for instance, it won't solve all your issues.

Its better than nothing though.  And its run fairly reliably for me for several weeks. Though, my partition got punted when I was playing around with loading roms recently... but that was probably my fault for being impatient.

Its a shame no one has figured out a simple, brute force "mount mnt/extSdCard /sdcard" kind of thing and be done with it. Well.. that or Google(?) let us just go straight to the external card to start with. I mean, hell... it automatically picks it up for pics and video... but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

If you get adb set up (google it, can be a little tricky but their are good tutorials) type:

[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]adb shell pm setInstallLocation 2[/background]

[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]0 is automatic, 1 is internal, and 2 is external[/background]

[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]here's the link [/background]http://www.howtogeek.com/114667/how-to-install-android-apps-to-the-sd-card-by-default-move-almost-any-app-to-the-sd-card/

Btw when I did this I got the insufficient storage bug. Switching it back to automatic fixed that for me


----------

